# Can't use keyboard during menu screen



## majls_files (Nov 10, 2010)

Hi,

I have installed FreeBSD 8.1 on my HP ProLiant ML110 G6 Server. My problem is that during a 10 second menu screen I can't select anything (it's like keyboard is unplugged), after that everything works fine.
I have tried it with USB keyboad and PS/2. I upgraded BIOS to the latest release and in a BIOS configuration can't find anything that would help.

Does anyone have an idea what could be a problem/solution?

Thank you.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 10, 2010)

With an USB keyboard this can happen. You can try turning on "USB Legacy support" (or something along those lines) in the BIOS. Sometimes it helps, sometimes it doesn't. 

It should work with a PS/2 keyboard though. But the PS/2 keyboard has to be connected to the computer when it boots up.


----------



## majls_files (Nov 11, 2010)

SirDice said:
			
		

> With an USB keyboard this can happen. You can try turning on "USB Legacy support" (or something along those lines) in the BIOS. Sometimes it helps, sometimes it doesn't.
> 
> It should work with a PS/2 keyboard though. But the PS/2 keyboard has to be connected to the computer when it boots up.



I have tried finding something in regards to "USB Legacy support" in BIOS but there is nothing like that in it.

My PS/2 keyboard is connected to the computer when it boots up. It's like I already said, I can use my keyboard before menu screen and after.


----------



## aragon (Nov 11, 2010)

SirDice said:
			
		

> It should work with a PS/2 keyboard though. But the PS/2 keyboard has to be connected to the computer when it boots up.


If the G6 is like the G5 was, it has an onboard PS/2 -> USB converter, ie. they have no true, legacy PS/2 port.  The broken legacy USB support is a new feature though.

The OP is being punished for buying HP.


----------



## majls_files (Nov 12, 2010)

aragon said:
			
		

> If the G6 is like the G5 was, it has an onboard PS/2 -> USB converter, ie. they have no true, legacy PS/2 port.  The broken legacy USB support is a new feature though.
> 
> The OP is being punished for buying HP.



This would explain the behavior. Thank you for you help.


----------



## SergeySL (Mar 2, 2011)

Hello! I have similar problem with HP DL120 G6. Solution isn't found yet?


----------

